# cheating methods of "TATA SKY"



## evewin89 (Feb 21, 2011)

AFTER GETTING A MESSAGE FROM TATA SKY ABOUT THE "RECHARGE DHAMAKA OFFTER"I LAST RECHARGED WITH Rs-500 AND  GOT Rs-200 BONUS (ON 26TH JAN 2011) MY ACCOUNT DUE DATE WAS SHOWING 17/04/2011 

AND TODAY (21st feb 2011) ITS DUE DATE IS REDUCED TO 07/04/2011.how is this possible. i have not added any services or addon packs to my account. 

(My transactions this month)  tab is showing "Recharge Dhamaka Cash Bk reversal" Rs.100

why is this so.
tata sky people show something different in the add and now without informing  customer about the policy,deducting Rs.100. this is not fair.

i have the screen-shot of the date where MY ACCOUNT DUE DATE WAS SHOWING 17/04/2011 so i don't mind forwarding the message to "consumer court" and letting other people know about the secret cheating methods of "TATA SKY"


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 21, 2011)

Tatas have very low standards for customer service and satisfaction. I am sorry to hear that they tried to cheat on you. You should definitely take this on with them...


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 21, 2011)

Complain about the same to the ombudsman and National Consumer Disputes Redressal and hope to get help from them. However their service(TATA Customer Care) is hopeless


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

Customer Care is hopeless.

First, send them a written complaint. If no reply hit the consumer forum.


Best of luck, please keep us updated.


----------



## evewin89 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just now tata-sky customer care person called me up and explained me why rs-100 form my account was deducted. 

Actually @ the time of giving rs-200 (as bonus) amount to my account, they gave rs-300 because of some system error. 

And now they have rectified their error by deducting rs-100 from my account.

I calculated and found out that, this time they are saying the truth.

So my problem is solved now. 

But while deducting the amount they should atleast give a small decription about why they are deducting the amount so that in future this type of misunderstanding can be prevented.


In the end i like to thank u all for your quick replies.


----------

